# What's it like going to a furry convention?



## Eltup (Apr 9, 2017)

I have never been to one because for a long time, I believed that there was only Anthrocon in the United States, until I found out that there is one in the UK by the name of Confuzzled, which sounds really awesome to me!

But at the same time of me planning on going there when I get my fur suit, I have always wondered what it's like going to one, and how long they usually last. Like.... How long do the conventions usually last (Both in US and UK??) and what do you do there? What kinds of events are there which allow you to socialise with others that attend, and also allow you to have fun?

The reason why I'm asking this is mainly because I'm not going to one until I can afford a fur suit and also afford paying for like... Other stuff that you might have to pay for before you can attend a convention. I dunno. \ :v /


----------



## Kirkzer (Apr 10, 2017)

Believe it or not there is 3 furry conventions in Britain!
you have

justfurtheweekend.org.uk: Home
that starts in a week and it is the second year and it is growing.

2017.confuzzled.org.uk: ConFuzzled 2017
The biggest one in Britain and supposed to be one of the best in the world! because some of the american ones are too big and bigger is not always better.

and you got a other one in Scotland!

I never been to one yet, I will go to my first next week but I have been to a lot of fur meets now. they have a lot of things happening and most are designed to make friends. You have talk panels like "my first convention" what is a good one to go to when you new. they have board, card, video games, lot of artists, dance competitions to name a few and fursuiters who love interacting and entertaining people. best thing to do is do what I'd done and look on YouTube and website tells you what happens there.

No need to rush this fandom will always be here and you do not need a fursuit to go to a convention most people there will not have one.


----------



## Eltup (Apr 10, 2017)

Kirkzer said:


> Believe it or not there is 3 furry conventions in Britain!
> you have
> 
> justfurtheweekend.org.uk: Home
> ...



Oh my god there's three?!  thank you for giving me the places to go for those!! You're awesome! :3

Part of me only wants to go there when I get a suit is because I have a problem that I only myself can fix, and that is the fear of being recognised at a place where I might get judged for being at .-. If I'm in a suit, nobody will know it's me :3 ... If that makes sense? .-.

And of course, I'll gladly take my time being in this fandom  it's been my favourite out of many I've been in so far and will be very happy to participate in these conventions in the future coming! ^_^


----------



## Kirkzer (Apr 10, 2017)

Yay maybe you see me at one oneday because it's now my reason to be social and I cannot blame you for wanting to get a fursuit 1st because it is easier to fit in when you can just worry about being a happy animal and no one is judging you because no one can see you so the illusion is complete. being a character is what fursuiting is about


----------



## Tezzy Fur (Apr 10, 2017)

Eltup said:


> Oh my god there's three?!  thank you for giving me the places to go for those!! You're awesome! :3
> 
> Part of me only wants to go there when I get a suit is because I have a problem that I only myself can fix, and that is the fear of being recognised at a place where I might get judged for being at .-. If I'm in a suit, nobody will know it's me :3 ... If that makes sense? .-.
> 
> And of course, I'll gladly take my time being in this fandom  it's been my favourite out of many I've been in so far and will be very happy to participate in these conventions in the future coming! ^_^



Oh, that's cool to know, I'm in the UK myself and definitely want to go to a furry convention one day. you know Eltup, I was once given a piece of advice by someone that was actually quite helpful, he said 'when you try something new where you might be judged, whatever you think people are saying about you is ten times less awful than the things you say to yourself.' 

It was one of the few pieces of advice that helped and I think it applies to you. By all means wait till you get a fursuit until you go to the conventions but the truth is that even if you went just as yourself, nobody who recognised you would care (also, if they're at a convention they're probably furries themselves). It's a hard feeling to shake and it took me a long time but once I got it into my head I've never let the opinion of others hold me back.

Sorry to get all self help on you but I just thought I'd share, sharing is caring after all. You're pretty new aren't you? How are you liking the forum


----------



## Eltup (Apr 10, 2017)

Tezzy Fur said:


> Oh, that's cool to know, I'm in the UK myself and definitely want to go to a furry convention one day. you know Eltup, I was once given a piece of advice by someone that was actually quite helpful, he said 'when you try something new where you might be judged, whatever you think people are saying about you is ten times less awful than the things you say to yourself.'
> 
> It was one of the few pieces of advice that helped and I think it applies to you. By all means wait till you get a fursuit until you go to the conventions but the truth is that even if you went just as yourself, nobody who recognised you would care (also, if they're at a convention they're probably furries themselves). It's a hard feeling to shake and it took me a long time but once I got it into my head I've never let the opinion of others hold me back.
> 
> Sorry to get all self help on you but I just thought I'd share, sharing is caring after all. You're pretty new aren't you? How are you liking the forum



That is a very good piece of advice... o.o I never really thought of it that way, and I should take that to mind and put it into place by just ignoring the people who judge and say stuff about me  

And no worries :v it's alright. Yeah, I am pretty new to these forums  I am really liking these forums a lot! I don't consider myself a forum person but that might change soon with all this stuff here ^_^


----------



## ChromaticRabbit (Apr 17, 2017)

Mostly, they're structured similarly to other fandom cons, and then that's a lineage that can be traced backwards to the old literary sci-fi cons (e.g.: PhilCon, WorldCon) which served as the template for Anime Cons, Comic Cons, Gaming Cons, Pop Culture Cons, and, yes, Furry Cons, too. Don't worry too much if none of this means anything to you, just network and find some friends who will be there, go, and find out what the scene's about!


----------



## Simo (May 17, 2017)

Fun, fun, fun. 

A fluffy, manic non-stop  surreal slumber party.

I also suggest staying at the same hotel the con is held in, makes things 100% better, and more immersive. By all means go, certainly a wide variety of things going on, and nothing at all to be afraid of. It's a regular petting zoo, it is.


----------



## Dizziead (Jun 21, 2017)

I've only ever been to anime cons so far (but I've been going to those for _years)_. I'm sure they're overall pretty similar, but there are only a small handful of people at the cons I've been to who are fursuiters, so I can only imagine what it's like being surrounded by them! I'm curious to know about what Furry-specific cons are like in comparison, so let me know if you find out xD


----------

